# Honda EX5500



## EverythingElectronic (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello, I am on the search for a Shop Manual for a Honda EX5500. Anyone have a PDF or know where I can download one?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

EverythingElectronic said:


> Hello, I am on the search for a Shop Manual for a Honda EX5500. Anyone have a PDF or know where I can download one?



Honda does not distribute digital copies of any shop manuals. Should you find one, it's a pirated copy, it may or may not have the correct schematics, service data, etc. to match your exact EX5500. I've seen a few, and some are "Franken-Manuals" slapped together from totally different documents. 

Honda _does_ sell genuine factory paper copies via eBay and Amazon, and includes free shipping:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## Apple206 (Jan 28, 2015)

Interesting read. Thanks for the share.


----------



## DanEX (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello, If you find a parts source, I would appreciate knowing. I have a K-1 EX5500 but have run dry on locating a few more parts I need.
I found a manual on EBAY that I bought. I never found a published Pdf.
Good luck !


----------

